# Battle between two Maine police departments



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Accusations and insults shine light on conflict between neighboring police departments


The rift between South Berwick Police Chief Dana Lajoie and officers in Berwick, where Lajoie lives, has come to light since a late-night tirade was captured on video. It threatens the departments' ability to cooperate.




www.pressherald.com





I know both of these departments, and listening to what the S. Berwick Chief says is really insulting, considering the history going on here. Kind of crazy how divided they are.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like both of these dickheads need to be forced into retirement and replaced with people who will not let grudges and ego get in the way of service to the towns.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

It’s stupid shit like this that makes us all look bad.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Lajoies need to be terminated from any and all government employment.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

The way I’ve been looking at this, this Chief outta s. Berwick is being an asshole to berwick Pd for some personal grudge. Honestly I think he should be fired. He can’t work together with the agencies in the region, which is super important up here.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> Jamie Lajoie said he began to sour on the Berwick police when he applied to work for them nearly a decade ago but felt he was not given a fair shake.


And there you have it folks. Someone got his little feels hurt and can't let go of the grudge.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

HistoryHound said:


> And there you have it folks. Someone got his little feels hurt and can't let go of the grudge.


And that someone was fired. Too bad there weren’t any hiring standards.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Middle School shenanigans. And that's being nice. Who's got time for this shit? FTO laughing and puts the new kid in the middle of a shit sandwich.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

watch the video, both Chief asshole and his kid are drunk, and making an ass of themselves. Sgt. P makes a good show of himself. I really feel for their reserve rookie, poor guy is 2 days on and gets this shitstorm.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

South Berwick police chief on leave after insulting other town's officers


A video shows Dana Lajoie making profane and personal insults against one officer and questioning the integrity of the Berwick department itself.




bangordailynews.com


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Super Troopers 3?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

And the thin blue line gets a little thinner...


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

PBC FL Cop said:


> And the thin blue line gets a little thinner...


I think we can afford this one.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

He's been the CHIEF since 1986!?!?!?


----------



## dave73 (Sep 3, 2020)

what a couple of asshats!!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

mpd61 said:


> He's been the CHIEF since 1986!?!?!?


Bet he’s not even an SSPO.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Looks like they finally placed him on leave like they should have had 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

